# New BH GC Aero TT bike



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been wanting to ride a TT bike for along time so I've decided to build up a BH GC Aero. Have all the parts and will finish it up on Thursday. Will post pics soon. I sure hope I enjoy this as much I think I will. Looking forward to doing some time trial racing as well. It will have all Campy SR11 gear, Hed Jet 4 FR wheels, profile design bars and I'm still working on the saddle. Okay, just sharing


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

A couple of pics. Components are Campagnolo SR11, Hed Jet 4 FR wheels with Schwalbe 23's. Adamo ISM saddle and Profile Design bars. Can't get enough saddle time on this bike. It's way too much fun and rolls along really well


----------



## cmeride (May 3, 2012)

Nice ! BH makes some beautiful bikes !


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks. I'm really having a blast learning this discipline. This bike flys. Even with my old legs


----------

